# code p0463



## yardbird246 (Dec 1, 2006)

Does anyone know what the code P0463 is? According to Advance Auto it means 
Fuel Level Sensor A Circuit High Input. Does this mean any thing to any one? Thanks in advance and if you do know or have an idea please email me at [email protected]
Thanks
yardbird246


----------



## yardbird246 (Dec 1, 2006)

*my bad*



yardbird246 said:


> Does anyone know what the code P0463 is? According to Advance Auto it means
> Fuel Level Sensor A Circuit High Input. Does this mean any thing to any one? Thanks in advance and if you do know or have an idea please email me at [email protected]
> Thanks
> yardbird246


I have a 2005 Pathfinder failed to add the year


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Are you having any issues with the fuel guage as well ??

The fuel sensor is part of the fuel pump assembly at the gas tank.

If there is still warranty on your vehicle its time to make an appointment.


----------



## yardbird246 (Dec 1, 2006)

No, as far as I know, we haven't had any problems with the gas gauge. So I assume what it means is possibly replacing the fuel pump which is located inside the fuel tank.


----------



## yardbird246 (Dec 1, 2006)

cleared the code by disconnecting the battery and so far the check engine light has not come back on


----------



## scarredwithstars (Aug 4, 2008)

sorry for bringing back a zombie thread, but i thought the info might help someone in the future.

I pulled the codes on my dad's 2005 Frontier for him because his fuel guage keeps staying at empty with the gas light on. This code was one of the ones that showed up.

[P 0463 - Fuel Level Sensor A High Circuit Input]

Not sure if it's relevant, but it shows 5 DTCs. this code is two of them (shows up twice).


----------



## snap8000 (Dec 25, 2008)

*2005 Pathfinder - Fuel level Sensor Problem 36k Miles*

I have a 2005 Pathfinder with 36k miles and the fuel sensor has already gone bad. Does anyone know if the repair can be done by the a DIY. I understand that the unit is inside the fuel tank and working with the fuel tank full or completely empty can be dangerous. 
Any advice would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## yardbird246 (Dec 1, 2006)

yes it can be done but not easily since you have to drop the gas tank to do it.


----------



## texasaggie (Nov 13, 2005)

*'05 Pathy with a P0463 Fuel Level Sensor Code Error*

I have an '05 Pathy with a P0463 Error code. According to AutoZone the error is

"The PCM has determined that the voltage signal from the fuel level sensor is too high for the current engine operating conditions"

Is the fuel level sensor and float mechanism one unit or can you juts replace the sending unit without replacing the whole pump and all?

My guage does work somewhat. 

Thanks


----------



## dlbjzz (Jun 27, 2009)

*P0463 2005 Pathfinder*

I had this issue when my wife "topped off" at the gas pump. Unhooking the battery helps get rid of the service engine light. However, if I fill it up, the service engine light(P0463 code) re-appears. So, I fill up 3/4 tank until I get the fuel level sensor replaced.


----------



## tvshub (Jul 22, 2011)

*P0463 Fuel level sensor circuit high*



dlbjzz said:


> I had this issue when my wife "topped off" at the gas pump....until I get the fuel level sensor replaced.


My tank spilled over on my '01 Rodeo when the gas-pump handle release didn't work and now I have this problem. My "low fuel" light blinks when I go up and down hills and the gauge slowly drops to "empty". After a few seconds, it stops blinking and the level needle indicator returns to normal. Next time I crank up, the CEL light is on and the code is P0463. I bought a code reader and reset it. Not sure where to fix this. Help!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is a TSB for DTC's P0461, P0462 and P0463 in 2005-08 Pathfinders, Xterras and Frontiers. Fix is to replace the fuel sending unit. You'll need the following parts:

Fuel sender 25060-ZZ00A
Clip 17574-ZZ00A
Packing 17342-EA000

Referance Nissan TSB #NTB07-069D


----------

